# Show me your riding boots please!



## mildot

The stirrups on my saddle (Wintec 250) and on the Collegiate dressage saddle I borrow from the barn both have rubber grip pads on the stirrups.

I wear only tall boots, some have rubber soles, some have leather soles. The last time I lost a stirrup was about 6 months ago and that was due to my crappy seat and pinching with the knees.

Here's what I ride with:

US Army M1940 cavalry boots









Devon Aire field boots









Lopez Taibo field boots









Marlborough dress boots


----------



## Celeste

I like the Justin ropers. I prefer the leather soles. Rubber soles scare me. I am afraid that I can't get loose from the stirrups with them. I wear a pair of Justin lace-up ropers very similar to those in the picture you posted except that they are bullhide and very old. (They have been resoled several times.) 

When I did my sudden unscheduled dismount on Friday, I had no problem at all with getting stuck in them. Happily, they turned me loose and allowed me to try my new helmet on the dirt, unhampered. 
Seriously, if I had gotten stuck in the saddle, I would not be typing now.


----------



## mildot

I've had several unplanned dismounts while wearing rubber soled riding boots in stirrups with rubber treads.

I've never been dragged by a horse. The way I figure, Dehner makes ribbed rubber soles standard on their riding boots. It can't be that risky when the country's top custom bootmaker does it.


----------



## Celeste

You could be right. I wonder if the rubber doesn't make those unscheduled dismounts less likely...........


----------



## QOS

My boots are muddy as all get out in this picture. I snapped it with my phone after sinking nearly to the top in a boggy area when we were out riding. They are Justin Gypsy Boots. I like them...they are comfortable. I also ride in Ariat lace up paddock type shoes. Those are just as comfortable!!


----------



## Celeste

So what is the sole like?


----------



## Heelsdown

Mildot those are some fine looking boots! Mighty fine! 

The barn where I ride is very muddy and it's all outdoor riding. So I'm thinking ropers like the ones QOS posted would be good. My trainer has the Justin Gypsys. I'm going to check what the sole is like. 

That is a good question. Does the rubber actually help? I know I've read that the Ariat Fatbabies are not good because their rubber sole is very, very thick. But I wonder if a thinner rubber sole is okay.

Celeste, what happened on Friday? Is there a post here?


----------



## mildot

A thin rubber sole is fine. Most mass produced english boots come with rubber soles. They are not ultra aggressive like hiking boots, though.


----------



## mildot

Heelsdown said:


> Mildot those are some fine looking boots! Mighty fine! The barn where I ride is very muddy and it's all outdoor riding.


Thanks. Believe it or not, those get muddy as all get out in winter and spring. I just take good care of them.


----------



## QOS

The soles of the Justin Gypsy's are rubber. It is my second pair. The first pair I had for about 9 months and the sole came loose from the shoe part in the front. I bought them at Tractor Supply and still had the receipt. Bought them in Baytown, Texas but took them back to the one in Beaumont, TX. Exchanged them for the Ariats. Went riding in McKinney Roughs and took the Ariats - or I thought I did - one Ariat - one other hiking boot! Went to Tractor Supply in Bastrop, TX and bought more Gypsy's. So I now have both kind of boots.


----------



## FlyGap

My poor Durangos. I love them, wish they still made this style.
Personally I don't have a single pair of shoes that have laces. Even my Tennies have velcro straps! As far as rubber soles I think it all depends on the maker and how thick they are and if they are specifically designed for riding. Not many of them are that practical. I like a slick bottomed, narrow, pointy toe boot. I don't wear spurs but I can use a toe to get after one if need be!


----------



## Celeste

Wow, they took then back after 9 months? That is standing behind a product.

I have worn Justins for years. I usually wear them totally out, get them rebuilt, and do it again. These are hand me downs (or hand me ups) from my son I believe.

As for Friday, ouch.
We were riding along quietly at a walk. I was proudly sporting my new riding helmet for the first time. My horse got startled and jumped. She got me off balance. Then she took off at a dead gallop. I couldn't get my balance back and fell on the dirt. My husband said it looks like I was unconscious when I hit. All I remember is that I was flying through the air and then I couldn't breathe. The horse stopped and came back to see what I was doing. I got up, got back on, and rode about 3 more miles. Nothing broken, but dang I still hurt all over. It has been a long time since I hit the dirt..............

Was wearing the new helmet bad luck or good luck? Probably kept me from getting injured badly, but I haven't worn one in 20 years. Haven't fallen off in more than that.


----------



## Celeste

And Mildot, I need to stop telling the story or I am apt to get bored with reality and start elaborating with it. You know how stories tend to grow...................


----------



## Painted Horse

MilDot, I've never seen boots like those. You are definitely in a different part of the country.


I usually wearsome sort of a Packer. I have Ariat, Justin, and some Double D boots that I wear riding. I like the ankle suppot of a packer, since I do get off and walk here and there along a ride. 

For casual wear, I do have some Nocona cowboy boots. And I will occassionally get on the horses with those, but not for long trail rides. Most of my older Justins in exotic leathers have worn out. My wife has been trying to get me to buy some with the square toe. But I just can't see myself wearing those.

You can see a pair of my old ariats on my feet below.


----------



## QOS

I thought it was terrific that they stood behind their product - but a sole coming off a shoe in 9 months isn't a good thing. The original boots were in like new condition - hahahaha other than a flappy sole!!!


----------



## mildot

Painted Horse said:


> MilDot, I've never seen boots like those. You are definitely in a different part of the country.


You probably don't see a whole lot of people riding in english tack. Back east a lot more people use it. 

As you probably well know, english saddles have the stirrup straps out in the open and once you get your feet in them, that strap is going to be tight against the front of your lower leg. If you don't wear tall boots like mine, or paddock/lace-up ropers with half chaps, you're gonna get rubbed sore in no time flat. Even more so if you trot a lot.

So there's a real practical purpose for those boots.

You can see in this pic how the stirrup leathers lie over the front of the lower leg, and they are tight. Notice my outside leg, how the boot leather is creased by the strap.


----------



## Celeste

Mildot, that makes sense. I rode English years ago and I still have some tall boots back in the closet. Not sure if I can wear them any more. The western saddle does protect your legs. One of my friends said that she uses half chaps in a western saddle and that they help her keep a more secure seat. Any opinions on that?


----------



## Celeste

Paintedhorse, I love those boots. For that matter, I love your whole outfit!


----------



## mildot

Celeste said:


> One of my friends said that she uses half chaps in a western saddle and that they help her keep a more secure seat. Any opinions on that?


A more secure seat doesn't come from having your legs stuck to the fenders, so I think she's referring to a steadier leg that comes from leather on leather contact instead of jeans against leather.


----------



## Celeste

So why is a leather on leather contact more secure? Are jeans slippery?


----------



## mildot

Celeste said:


> So why is a leather on leather contact more secure??


I'm not sure why, but it is. I have some riding breeches with the entire inside of the legs and the buttocks covered in suede and they stick to smooth leather saddles like glue.


----------



## Celeste

I thought of Velcro.........

(Just kidding). Think about it; if your butt were Velcro-ed to a saddle, you could stay on perfectly! Only problem; when you wanted to get off, you'd probably have to uncinch the saddle and come off, saddle and all. Then you would have to take off your Velcro jeans...............


----------



## Corporal

mildot said:


> I'm not sure why, but it is. I have some riding breeches with the entire inside of the legs and the buttocks covered in suede and *they stick to smooth leather saddles like glue*.


THAT's the point--they're sticky, and the next best thing to leather chaps.
Mildot, where did you get your US Army M1940 cavalry boots? Love 'em--I wants a pair, precious!!


----------



## Painted Horse

Most of us out west wear Jeans with chaps over them. The leather of the chaps helps to hold onto the saddle., Especially the Shot gun chaps. But even the short ****** provide protection and help grip the saddle.

And yes a western saddle does protect the front of your leg better than your english stirrups.










In fact I once got kicked by a horse in front of me. It's hoof hit my shin, but luckly I had the stirrup leathers between my leg and the horses hoof. Still hurt like heck and bled down into my boot. But could have been a lot worse if it had nailed me with out the three layers of leather.

I ride with a lot of characters who like to dress up like the old cowboys
So I kinda have to at least start to look the part.


----------



## mildot

Painted Horse, when I stop by to ride with you all, I'll be the odd one out.

At least I'll have some S&W steel on my belt. :wink:


----------



## mildot

Corporal said:


> Mildot, where did you get your US Army M1940 cavalry boots? Love 'em--I wants a pair, precious!!


All the boots you see there, except for the black field boots, came from e-bay.

The brown field boots had a $728 original price tag on them and I got them for $125....LOL :lol:


----------



## Heelsdown

Celeste said:


> Wow, they took then back after 9 months? That is standing behind a product.
> 
> I have worn Justins for years. I usually wear them totally out, get them rebuilt, and do it again. These are hand me downs (or hand me ups) from my son I believe.
> 
> As for Friday, ouch.
> We were riding along quietly at a walk. I was proudly sporting my new riding helmet for the first time. My horse got startled and jumped. She got me off balance. Then she took off at a dead gallop. I couldn't get my balance back and fell on the dirt. My husband said it looks like I was unconscious when I hit. All I remember is that I was flying through the air and then I couldn't breathe. The horse stopped and came back to see what I was doing. I got up, got back on, and rode about 3 more miles. Nothing broken, but dang I still hurt all over. It has been a long time since I hit the dirt..............
> 
> Was wearing the new helmet bad luck or good luck? Probably kept me from getting injured badly, but I haven't worn one in 20 years. Haven't fallen off in more than that.


That is scary! That is a big fear of mine is a horse bolting on me like that. 
Did your helmet take a hit? If so, you sadly need to buy a new one. I say it's good luck that you had it on. I'm better and better about wearing one, especially with stories like these. I figure, I'm getting older and I'm more likely to hit the ground like a sack of potatoes than a cat, lol.


----------



## Celeste

The helmet didn't seem to take a hit as far as I can tell. 

I have had horses bolt off like that plenty of times and did fine. Somehow, this was so quick, that I couldn't undo the damage to my balance. 

Yes, I hit the ground like a sack of potatoes. My darling husband reminded my that all that extra fat provided padding from the fall..........


----------



## Allison Finch

Corporal said:


> THAT's the point--they're sticky, and the next best thing to leather chaps.
> Mildot, where did you get your US Army M1940 cavalry boots? Love 'em--I wants a pair, precious!!


You can still get three buckle field boots, but it will cost you. Several custom boot makers offer them ( Dehner and Vogel). *I use them and LOVE them.
*









As for my western boots, I have two pairs and they are both tall "buckaroo" style boots. This pair are actually old style polo boots. Who knows why polo players used western style boots. They have a lot od stitching on them.











I also have a pair of tall boots that are plain and not stitched.


----------



## Heelsdown

I love seeing what people wear riding. We need a outfit board.

I love Nokota and Durango boots. I used to wear them line dancing in the early 90s lol. Never thought I'd be looking at boots that needed an actual function.

I do like the Justin Gypsys and I like that the leather sole is thinner than the Ariat Fatbabys.

I never made the connection but that is a good point about the leather chaps helping for support. I agree with that. 

Ever hear of the boot brand Frye? They are sold for fashion but made to look like a riding boot. I wonder if I can use mine. A friend of mine gave hers to me and I don't really wear them. They seem like they belong at a barn or ranch. They look like this in a dark brown. Very nice boots. I'd like to get some use out of them.

FRYE Women's Carson Pull-On Boot - designer shoes, handbags, jewelry, watches, and fashion accessories | endless.com

Keep the pictures coming! I love it! I love the whole out west cowboy thing. I'm such a sucker for it. I've been taping reruns of the tv show The Big Valley and watching it every day. I love cowboys.


----------



## Trails

Ariat Heritage Lacers - Love em!


----------



## mildot

Ariat makes a similar boot for english riding, it's basically the same thing but without the kiltie in the laces and it's called a paddock boot.


----------



## phantomhorse13

While I do have a couple pairs of paddock boots for really cold winter temps, most of my riding is done in these:










Sneakers and half chaps. 

[That picture is a couple years old and I have since added cages to my stirrups and ride in black sneakers, which is why I don't have any current pictures to show.. cause my feet just look like black blobs, between the stiurrup cages and the black shoes!]

I have never *knock on wood* had trouble with the rubber soles sticking to the stirrups, but the stirrups are also over-sized and the pads on the bottom are not all that sticky.

One thing I have to be very careful about when buying boots is to make sure to go stand on a step or something that will let me drop my heel into riding position. I must have oddly-proportioned feet because I have found boots that were comfy when standing/walking but put very uncomfortable pressure across the front/top of my foot when I dropped my heels.

Never had that issue with my sneakers. :wink:


----------



## Almond Joy

I normally just ride in my walmart dairy muck boots, but I was given a pair of slightly used Justin Roper's from my instructor for christmas (VERY generous, so we supplied a month worth of shavings and grain.)

Here's a link that's extremely similar to them, mine are just lighter. Justin Boots Ropers 3714 TAN CORONA

ETA: They have leather soles...


----------



## QOS

My hubby bought these for my birthday 2 years ago...I have not wore them often because my knee started giving me issues and the heel is a little high. I hope to be able to wear them soon - my knee is better!!

I think they are so pretty!


----------



## Painted Horse

Adias just announced there new cowboy boots.

Adidas tries to cowboy up with ridiculous boots - msnNOW


----------



## Wallee

I have never tried lace up riding boots.. Anyone like them how are they comfortable? vs a pull on are they more or less comfortable?


----------



## Lockwood

I have both and use both, but for me the lace ups are more comfortable and give me more leway to change things to increase my comfort.
Ie: extra socks, light ankle wrap, looser in one area, tighter in another.


----------



## smrobs

Personally, I don't wear the lace ups, I like the ability to just slip them on or off and not have to stop and tie/untie them.

I've worn a lot of brands in my life and I wore Justins for a long time. I would usually have to buy a new pair every year or so because I would wear through the soles and the sides. But ever since I found Ariat, I am much happier. They are more comfortable for me and I've had the same pair now for about 2 years (doing nothing but working horses every day) and they still work like new, they are just pretty scuffed up. The stitching and everything is still perfect. They've been through mud and muck and brush. They do have the thinner rubberized sole and I've never had a problem with them getting sticky in the stirrups...and, I don't go skating whenever I try to walk on grass like I used to when I would buy leather soled boots.

They are a bit more expensive (mine were $140), but IMHO, they are completely worth it. They've proven to me that they last longer and they are tons more comfortable to me.

If you have a wider, blockier foot like I do, I would highly recommend the broad square toes like what mine have. They are the only boots I've ever found that I didn't have to stretch them out just to keep circulation in my foot.


----------



## Painted Horse

When I ride, I prefer the Lace up Packers. But then I get off frequently and sometimes hike. I want the extra ankle support

I find them very comfortable.


----------



## Wallee

Painted Horse said:


> When I ride, I prefer the Lace up Packers. But then I get off frequently and sometimes hike. I want the extra ankle support
> 
> I find them very comfortable.


 
I might have to try some one day. I like a more narrow boot for the ease in and out of the saddle.


----------



## Heelsdown

> and, I don't go skating whenever I try to walk on grass like I used to when I would buy leather soled boots.


Isn't that the truth? lol

I ended up ordering the Ariat Heritage ropers in distressed brown. I can't wait to get them! This will be my first pair of ropers so we'll see. I do like my paddock zip up and lace up but I was in the mood for something different especially now that I'm riding western saddle.


Ariat Ladies Distressed Brown Heritage Roper Western Boots and Ropers | EQUESTRIAN COLLECTIONS.COM


----------



## MissKriss

Heelsdown said:


> Isn't that the truth? lol
> 
> I ended up ordering the Ariat Heritage ropers in distressed brown. I can't wait to get them! This will be my first pair of ropers so we'll see. I do like my paddock zip up and lace up but I was in the mood for something different especially now that I'm riding western saddle.
> 
> 
> Ariat Ladies Distressed Brown Heritage Roper Western Boots and Ropers | EQUESTRIAN COLLECTIONS.COM



i own these boots! nice buy!! I havent had a complaint yet, very comfy for boots. i find myself wearing them to do little tasks such as grocery shopping and such lol 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Heelsdown

MissKriss said:


> i own these boots! nice buy!! I havent had a complaint yet, very comfy for boots. i find myself wearing them to do little tasks such as grocery shopping and such lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's what I love about them. I would totally wear them for running errands as well as the barn.

the last time I had ropers was years ago when I used to go line dancing. I've never used them for riding so I'm anxious to see how they feel.


----------



## Lockwood

smrobs said:


> ..and, I don't go skating whenever I try to walk on grass like I used to when I would buy leather soled boots.


I've been breaking in my new Justins and I have to say, I am really apreciating those rubber soles as well! Quiet and not a slip anywhere.

My other Justins have the flat leather soles, as do my paddock boots and one of my tall boots. My other tall boots have a rubber bottom, but they are not comfy unless I'm on the horse.
My lace up Ariat Terrain's are nice too.


----------



## Allison Finch

Painted Horse said:


> When I ride, I prefer the Lace up Packers. But then I get off frequently and sometimes hike. I want the extra ankle support
> 
> I find them very comfortable.


When they make lace up packers with a side zipper, I might go back to them. I was on a pack trip in the West Elk Wilderness when, in the middle of the night, a horse broke off of its high picket and down the trail he went. It took way too long to put those packers on, as I stupidly didn't want to sleep in them. It took so long to catch him due to his head start. I now wear tall pull ons that are quick to get on in an emergency.


----------

